# Issues with New Member Accounts (signing up, email confirmations)



## Smerc (Jan 15, 2019)

I was attempting to create a new account recently and came across a myriad of issues with account creation.
*-----*
For one, it seems the only way to create a new account that has the ability to have member access is to associate it with a gmail account.

The only way to log in to this account is through gmail only. If you request to get sent a password, you are not getting one since the password system seems to be broken. You have to be logged in to gmail or must log in to gmail while logging in to this site.
*-----*
New accounts outside of gmail association are hit with confirmation issues (such as below).





The initial confirmation doesn't get sent and multiple attempts at resending an confirmation email also doesn't get sent. Email provider doesn't seem to matter. It seems to be an issue with the automated email client here. No confirmations get sent nor do password requests. Trying the forgot my password feature and see if it works for you.
*-----*
Associating new accounts with facebook or twitter are also invalid.






Not sure why the hell anyone would want to associate a marijuana account with social media accounts that are tied to a name and/or face. I hope they're using anon accounts in these instances. Then again, I doubt LE really cares all that much about potheads online considering the US is moving more in the right direction in regards to this hobby/life.
*-----*
Luckily I managed to figure out the screen/password to my old account. Otherwise I wouldn't be here posting right now.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey ,
We have the Twitter and Facebook disabled it’s something through our xenforo platform but we disabled it as per the reasons you mentioned we don’t want anyone associating their Fb with here 

But I’ll definitely let the owner know about the email issue 
It’s happened before but we recently migrated servers so it may have broke again


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok the owner says he thinks it’s fixed let me know


----------



## GreenCurtain (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi,
I've just registered yesterday and I had this problem also. No confirmation email coming through. I resent it three times and contacted RIU via email.

Finally one email came through a few hours later and I was able to register.


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2019)

GreenCurtain said:


> Hi,
> I've just registered yesterday and I had this problem also. No confirmation email coming through. I resent it three times and contacted RIU via email.
> 
> Finally one email came through a few hours later and I was able to register.


Our website was down last night which was probably why you didn’t get it


----------



## SteakBags (May 14, 2020)

Yahoo mail isn’t working, only gmail.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2020)

SteakBags said:


> Yahoo mail isn’t working, only gmail.


you likely got hit by spam filter yahoo is working


----------

